
Ask HN: Do entry-level jobs w/o experience even exist in startups? - yoamro
Just wondering, from my past experiences job hunting I know entry-level positions that don&#x27;t need any prior experience are extremely hard to come by outside of programming jobs (say biz dev or bio research). Is the same true in the start-up job market?
======
Iv
Entry-level jobs are cheap and the company I am working in used these profiles
almost exclusively in its pre-funding time.

Took a few months to a year but now the guys are churning out good code... and
groaning about their low salary. Time we get that funding round completed!

How it works is that you take an entry-level job for a cheap salary in a field
you like. One or two years later, you change job, as you now are experiences.
For a weird reason, the industry does not manage to raise salaries. You have
to switch jobs for that.

So you may hear people (probably including your parents) saying that accepting
a too low salary will put you in a situation of perpetual underpaid worker.
That used to be true for people who planned to work at the same company all
their lives. It is not true in the startup world anymore.

------
happycodework
No, startups are limited capital (or worse reported to board), high pressure,
time crunch, quality focus, full throttle environments. Little money and time
is spent by leadership for entry level work in them, imho.

Betterms to do your own startup with some college kids or tech friends, and
pick/do your dream role with the appropriate tools. Best cas the biz gets
rich, worst you get applicable experience and aren't entry lvl any more.

------
shakkhar
My startup hired entry-level people for account management. Biz dev involves a
lot of high-touch activity which no company will be comfortable handing over
to entry-level employees. But account management jobs can be a good path to
biz dev positions.

------
automatwon
My old company, a fintech startup, hired our business analyst intern for a
full time position. SQL and Excel were the primary requirements, and
programming was a nice-to-have.

------
meric
Yes, for perhaps manual QA testing and data entry positions. I know because
when my company was a startup we hired people fresh out of university.

~~~
yoamro
That makes sense considering the nature of QA testing and data entry. For
other roles, the outlook seems bleak. Entry-level jobs are a crucial first
step on the path to a professional career and most companies are cutting those
jobs out in the efforts of staying "lean". Quite a problem.

